# A Few RP Ideas ((NSFW))



## Limedragon27 (Jan 22, 2020)

I saw a few people post stuff like this recently, so I thought I'd probably do so as well. I'd like to start off by saying I do require proper usage of grammar, at least periods and commas, it's just that it makes it so much easier to read your posts. Also while these ideas do imply only one character used by each player, we can do a multi-character session as well, as in both of us play multiple characters. Also, we can talk kinks in pms, I am pretty open-minded towards most kinks. However, my limits would be bathroom kinks, vore, sexual gore, hyper, diapers, farting, macro, and inflation of any kind, I will not do those.

Also, I would like to keep RPs on pms through this site, however, if you really require it we can do it on discord as well.

*Truth or Dare ((All Three))*
_Our characters are either roommates, childhood friends, or even strangers after a party when everyone else is drunk and asleep. They decide to spice things up with a classic game of truth or dare to pass the time on a Friday night. Where will this little game take them, I wonder._

*Online Meetup ((All Three))*
_Your character met mine through the internet, whatever kind or site or app it may be, the two kick it off very well. The two characters find they have a lot in common, from common interests to more secretive desires, the two even done everything from exchanging nudes to chatting and flirting through video chat. However, after months of this, you finally have the chance to meet, one character will be in town and needs a place to stay for a few days. How will the first night go?_

*The Sauna/Hotspring ((All Three))*
_Your character decides to take some time off work to relax for a bit, hearing about a nice small resort on the mountainside with a hot spring, sauna, pool, bar, buffet, everything. However, upon arrival, you find someone had already beaten you there, already relaxing and only covered by a towel. How will this interaction go?_

*Trying New Things ((MxM))*
_One character has never had much luck with women, a series of bad relationships with rough ends has set this character on a state of depression and social isolation. The roommate/friend of this character, both tired of seeing this character suffer like this and having to pay the full rent decides to try to get him out more, maybe a little experimentation is in order? The roommate decides to take this character to a nightclub, but not just any nightclub, a gay nightclub. In this nightclub, this character meets the other character, a club regular, who helps him realize what he needed all this time was something different._

*Lonely Milf ((MxF, FxF))*
_One character plays a Milf character, around 35-55, who’s been divorced some time ago and whose offspring who either grew old enough to live home to find lives for themselves or the father was able to take the kids, leaving her in a state of loneliness and dissatisfaction. The other player plays a young character, either male or female, who’s around the ages of 18-25, possibly a college kid or someone who’s trying to get into the workforce. The two meet somehow, either online, around the neighborhood, or other means. And well, it goes from there._

*Camping ((All Three))*
_Who doesn’t like spending time in the great outdoors? Setting a tent with nothing but wilderness for miles, eating camp food, drinking, whatever else. How will this night in the woods go with two or more characters having to share a tent, though?_

*FeralxHuman ((MxF, FxF))*
_In this, I’d be playing a female Coyote or female Wolf, a lone Coyote with no pack or protection. You’d be playing a male or female human who either lives in probably in a cabin in the middle of the woods, or someone who’s camping. You can either try to offer food to try to gain her trust or find she’s trapped and stuck in some fencing. Either way, you end up obtaining her trust, which leads to discovering she can actually talk, then perhaps other things._

*Pokemorphs ((All Three))*
_I don’t know why, but I just have a big thing for anthro Pokemon, even if I never really played much of the games. This can go either way, we can either do something based in some society dominated by anthro pokemon or can go the pokemon and trainer rout despite them being anthro. Either way, got plenty of character concept to use._

*Dragonball ((All Three))*
_I have several OCs based in the series, so it’d be fun to use them. There are many ways to go about this, basing it on some alien world, earth, otherworld, some AU you had in mind, or whatever else._


----------



## Universe (Jan 22, 2020)

Dragonball


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 22, 2020)

Universe said:


> Dragonball


Yep.


----------



## Universe (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes I’m in


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 22, 2020)

Universe said:


> Yes I’m in



Well, just remember I do require decent punctuation, mainly commas and periods. I think we had complications with that before.


----------



## Universe (Jan 22, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Sokrio Nazuri (Jan 28, 2020)

The Sauna/Hotspring scenario could be interesting.. Count me in!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 28, 2020)

Hmmmmm, blowing up entire mountains (and vocal cords at the same time) or a visit to a place well known for their natural hot springs? Or maybe even both, blowing up an entire mountain (and your vocal cords) to reveal an unorthodox hot spring? So many ways it could go!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 30, 2020)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmmmm, blowing up entire mountains (and vocal cords at the same time) or a visit to a place well known for their natural hot springs? Or maybe even both, blowing up an entire mountain (and your vocal cords) to reveal an unorthodox hot spring? So many ways it could go!


If ya couldn’t tell, it means I’m intrigued


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 31, 2020)

I am interested, shall we discuss this?


----------

